
Show HN: NoDJ – Your crowdsourced playlist - Lukas1994
http://nodj.co
======
bluerail
Nice Idea.. Question: How the songs would be streamed? say, I add a song to
the playlist, then I have to keep connected until the song I've added is
streamed from my phone? or playing from youtube or other services?

~~~
Lukas1994
You just add a song from your phone and the YouTube link gets sent to the
server.

------
johnmurch
Reminds me a bit of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8302278](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8302278)

------
cphoover
"Connection to the server lost."

------
jsamos
really cool, song changes when someone else joins tho?

~~~
Lukas1994
What do you mean?

